# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > بحث و گفتگو در مورد فناوری های مرتبط با جاوا >  مشکل در نصب اندروید استودیو 3.2.1

## behdad22

سلام

چند روز پیش اندروید استودیو نصب کردم چندین بار آموزش های مختلف برای نصب اندروید استودیو و SDk اون رو دیدم و حتی android sdk tools رو هم نصب کردم. بعد از اون تمامی قسمت های مورد نیاز تو قسمت SDK tools رو هم نصب کردم خلاصه خیلی خطا می داد که با سرچ تو گوگل این خطاها رو به سه تا رسوندم ولی واقعا دیگه مخم نمیکشه این خطا واسه چیه. هر چقدر هم جستجو کردم جواب درستی که مشکل رو حل کنه ندیدم.

خطاهایی که می ده :

Failed to resolve: com.android.support:appcompat-v7:28.0.0
Show in File
Show in Project Structure dialog




Failed to resolve: com.android.support.test:runner:1.0.2
Show in File
Show in Project Structure dialog




Failed to resolve: com.android.support.test.espresso:espresso-core:3.0.2
Show in File
Show in Project Structure dialog


از قسمت tools > SDK manager > SDK tools هر چیزی که لازم بود نصب کردم ولی بازم این خطا رو میده

از دوستان اگر کسی هست وارد باشه به نصب اندروید استودیو لطفا اطلاع بده تا از طریق یه نرم افزار وصل بشه و خطاها رو برطرف کنه البته با دریافت هزینه. ممنون

----------


## behdad22

دوستان عزیز این مشکلی هست که شاید افراد دیگه که در ایران با این نرم افزار کار می کننده بهش بربخورند. من بعد از کلی بررسی و تحقیق تونستم راه حلشو به کمک لینک زیر پیدا کنم بنابراین لینکو اینجا میزارم تا اگر دوستان دیگری مشکل منو داشتن بتونن حلش کنن. 

https://itroz.com/blog/failed-to-resolve-appcompat-v7/

----------

